# Wii vs Xbox360 vs Ps3



## WorldInk (Nov 27, 2009)

Which is your favorite, and why?

Mine is the wii, love the concept of motion control and am looking forward to see where they take it, also a good party game and a lot of good 1 player games(the classics).
For those who say they're are no quality games.

Mario Galaxy
The New Super Mario Bros.
Metroid Prime Trilogy
Zelda Twilight Princess

For those who say there are no good 3rd party games

Red Steel
Monster Hunter Tri
No More Heroes
Mad World

Lastly, for those who say games exported to the wii always do worse

Fifa World Cup:south africa
Shaun White Snowboarding: Road Trip
Tiger Woods 10
Pro Evolution Soccer 2009


All just to name a few.:happy:


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm tired of Nintendo's bullshit antics of re-releasing the previous generation's best games and trying to charge me again for it.

I'm tired of Sony's desperate attempts at making a comprehensive gaming and home appliance ... and then not releasing it in the United States and borking what they do release later on.

I'm tired of Microsoft pandering to immature 13 year-olds with small hands. And I'm tired of their terrible FPS games.

I'm a PC gamer for life. Owning a PS3 is just a pretense of how wrong I was to think that any closed platform could possibly offer the expansive environment that is gaming of a PC. But I must vote PS3, because there are few games out there that can exceed the level of excellence found in some exclusive titles to the PS3.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

PS3 has more games, Blu-Ray, easy controls, etc.


----------



## WorldInk (Nov 27, 2009)

Spades said:


> I'm a PC gamer for life. Owning a PS3 is just a pretense of how wrong I was to think that any closed platform could possibly offer the expansive environment that is gaming of a PC.


Huh, I was debating on whether to add PC. Guess I should've.:mellow:


----------



## Thinker96 (Feb 24, 2010)

xbox:

fifa10
halo
modern warfare 2

and other games like burnout, worms..etc. the online gaming is just awesome and i dont mind being able to watch movies w/ friends and listening to music while i play


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I still think the ps2 out did them all....


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a PS3............

Seeing as I don't really enjoy playing Extremely Violent video games i'm having trouble finding
games for the it.......

One game I do like on the ps3 tho, is InFAMOUS.


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

I have every game system up there but I pretty much only play on my computer. I guess you could call me a collector of systems because I've almost gotten all the game systems currently in existence.


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm going to have to say Xbox 360 but just slightly. Microsoft has done a much better job of getting Japanese third party developers this time around and their online system is better than the PS3's. But at the same time, Nintendo's exclusives are always great and the Virtual Console is excellent, even if it doesn't have Earthbound.

FYI, I think the PS2 and the Dreamcast had the best games of the last generation.


----------



## thestrangewarrior (May 5, 2010)

PS3 all the way this generation. Wii is second and 360 is third. I just think PS3 has the best quality games. The Wii has fun titles, but too much shovelware. The 360 is a bit too tailored towards online. Why pay for online that's as good as the PS3, which is free? Most of the good 360 games can also be played better on the PC anyways.


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

I have an X360 and a Wii, but no PS3. Back when I got X360 about two years ago it simply had far more exclusives. Add that with achievements and the superior controller(IMO) and it was a no-brainer. I actually got a Wii first but I got bored of it quickly. There are simply not enough good games on it. My sister might be getting a PS3 soon but dunno.


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

TurranMC said:


> Add that with achievements* and the superior controller*(IMO) and it was a no-brainer.


It's interesting that you make that distinction. I bought Ninja Gaiden Sigma for the PS3 when it first came out, which is very much the exact same Ninja Gaiden that was released on the original Xbox several years ago. The game-play was basically the same (though there were a few added weapons), but I found that on the PS3 I was actually "better" at it due in no small part to the controller design and configuration.

Similarly, I bought a Japanese version of a Gundam Gamecube game several years ago which is essentially Gundam Crossfire on the PS3. I also found in that case that the PS3 controller was far superior to the Gamecube's, although that's not really surprising.

But I'd be interested to test out a 360 controller (since they're smaller now) and compare it to the PS3's. I really like the big old Xbox controllers and the small controllers is one of the main reasons I haven't gotten a 360. I've never gotten hand cramps with the PS3 controller either. Hm.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

i personally love playstation 2, not 3 (although their games have amazing quality i have to agree)
which is rediculously expensive 
i hate x-box due to their red ring problems, and the way mine shredded my game when the cat bumped it :angry::angry:
and i dont care for wii simply because i hate most of their games. (HATE MARIO BROS AND ZELDA GAMES THEY DONT APPEAL TO ME AT ALL!!!)

most new systems are far to pricey so i tend to stick to much older game consoles like playstation 2, nintendo 64 and gameboy:tongue:


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

I'd have to say ps3. my friend owns all 3 and i've used all of them equally. the ps3 has the best controller, the best games, the most features, free internet access and it isn't loud as hell like the 360


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

*Playstation 3 suits me because you don't have to pay for having an account, I don't care much for having an avatar thingy, I've always played playstation games and I dislike change and the remote and everything is like ps2 and the layout like the psp, the internet isn't weird like the 360. You go on, watch youtube videos etc. I can even send webtexts from it and go on facebook, it's great but a bit slow but once again I don't have to pay for this feature.

I love psn and buying all my favourite classics (ff7, crash, ff8, sim city, theme park, abe odyssey etc.) plus I'm more familiar with the games.

But I do love halo. 

And there's always someone online on tekken with the xbox but never with the ps3. 

COD is about the same.

I mainly bought the ps3 because I thought ff13 was coming out on it exclusively but square shit all over that idea. 

Also, windows deleted someone's page for saying she was a lesbian on xbox live. Wtf? And playstation isn't stric, you can't be reported (Well I've never been and I'm extremely abusive to other members lol).

Yeah, for me, ps3 kicks ass.

Eh, the wii is kind insignificant compared to both of them. The graphics etc. But I do love Zelda twilight princess and some of the new mario games (paper mario and mario kart). *


----------



## Ehre (May 10, 2010)

I love the wii and it's the only one I own, but I hate all the potential Nintendo is wasting.
I enjoy the 360, but I'd never own one. Too costly for the internet.
PS3 is by all means the hardcore system and I love what they do to further gaming pretty much as art.


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

My sister bought a PS3 like a week ago so I own all three consoles now fuck yeah. Just beat God of War 3.


Spades said:


> It's interesting that you make that distinction. I bought Ninja Gaiden Sigma for the PS3 when it first came out, which is very much the exact same Ninja Gaiden that was released on the original Xbox several years ago. The game-play was basically the same (though there were a few added weapons), but I found that on the PS3 I was actually "better" at it due in no small part to the controller design and configuration.
> 
> Similarly, I bought a Japanese version of a Gundam Gamecube game several years ago which is essentially Gundam Crossfire on the PS3. I also found in that case that the PS3 controller was far superior to the Gamecube's, although that's not really surprising.
> 
> But I'd be interested to test out a 360 controller (since they're smaller now) and compare it to the PS3's. I really like the big old Xbox controllers and the small controllers is one of the main reasons I haven't gotten a 360. I've never gotten hand cramps with the PS3 controller either. Hm.


I find the L2/R2 buttons to be really shitty on the PS3. I can't stand using them. They just feel so weird. In addition, as I recently beat God of War 3, I hit the "Home" button on the center of the controller several times throughout the game while rotating the joystick. I find the X360 control to be very much superior.

Xbox controller is a joke though.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Baaaaaaaayoonnnnnneeeeeettttaaaaaa GGGGGGooooddd offff waaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrr LllllllBBBBbbbbbbbbPPpppppppppp mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## TJP3 (Feb 14, 2009)

I only own a PS3 and a Wii. I have to go with the Wii. Most of the games I used to play on the PS3 were FPS. The only game I play now is Fat Princess. I haven't bought a new PS3 game since Modern Warfare 2. I have so much games on the Wii. I'm really looking forward to buying Super Mario Galaxy 2 and Monster Hunter Tri.


----------



## Count Dusseldorf (Jan 30, 2009)

I have a 360 that gathers dust, sooooo they all suck.

PC FTW.


----------

